# Alcohol, How Many Hours Before Work?



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2012)

So many on here post about getting drinks or even drunk made me wonder what is your company policy about it?  

1.How many hours before going to work must you be alcohol free by your company policy?  

2.In your opinion how many hours before going work do you think should be the policy on drinking? 

3.Should the policy differentiate between one drink and having been intoxicated?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it depends on the person. Someone could have a drink 6 hrs before work and be fine. And others cant. 

I think it should be no drinking period 12hrs before work.

We had a guy fired for coming.to work at 6am smelling like etoh. 6hrs into his shift his FTO took him for a brethalizer and he blew a .04


----------



## systemet (Jan 20, 2012)

A few of the Scandinavian countries have a .02 % limit for driving your personal vehicle.  You can drink alcohol in the passenger compartment, as openly as you like.  Pass a big bottle around, no problem.  But the driver has to blow under .02

They tag a ton of people for DWI January 1st.  But the end result is (i) there's no such thing as having a social beer, then driving a car, it's considered the equivalent of drinking a sixpack and driving, you're over the limit,  (ii) people are very careful driving the next morning even after just having a couple of drinks the night before -- not willing to risk blowing 0.03.

We should probably be at least as sober in the ambulance.  Some jurisdictions have different alcohol limits for emergency vehicle operators and commercial drivers.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2012)

Without a doubt if you are driving an ambulance you should be able to blow .00


----------



## fast65 (Jan 20, 2012)

Our company policy is no drinks within 12 hours. But as Anjel said, you absolutely must blow .00 if you're driving an ambulance or providing any sort of patient care.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 20, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Our company policy is no drinks within 12 hours. But as Anjel said, you absolutely must blow .00 if you're driving an ambulance or providing any sort of patient care.



Same policy we have and I agree with the .00 BAC. 

Most of our shifts are 12s so this is meant to discourage drinking between shifts during your 2 or 3 day rotation on.


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Jan 20, 2012)

*I agree with the .00 blow.  Our Fire Department's policy is 8 hours before your shift starts.*


----------



## Lozenger19 (Jan 20, 2012)

Our policy is 8hours


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 20, 2012)

We probably have an official policy but I don't know it. I'd say 8 hours is reasonable though as most people can get more than enough sleep in that time.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 20, 2012)

*theory vs reality*

I think it really depends on what and how much you are drinking.

Somebody who has a pint of beer or a glass of wine, or even a single shot with a meal is probably not going to be so bad off. 
(scary thing is it might actually help)

But if you are having a few "social" drinks, 8 hours seems rather reasonable.

If you go out and get plastered, it is probably best not to go to work the next day at all. 

(Though it seems from my experience, roofers and tree cutters are expected to drink on the job.)

As for a set limit to blow, in the US at least, if there is an accident, injury, or even complaint, if you register anything, you could be facing big problems. (like workman's comp refusing to pay, fired, sued, etc.)

Whether or not you are under the legal limit for driving won't make up for the headline: "EMS provider had alcohol in her system at work."

Like anything else, good judgement should take precedent over "right" or "legal."

After all, you have every right to go up to the neanderthal playing billiards at the bar and make fun of him and his mother. But it is probably not the best of ideas even if it is legal.


----------



## Lozenger19 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't need to worry about this as I'm allergic to alcohol


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am aware of many services with the 8 hour rule.  The problem is many drink heavy right up to the 8 hour mark then show up at work maybe sober but obviously not mentally fit for work.  I send those people home immediately with the real possibility they will be fired.  My safety as well as patient safety is more important than their good time.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it should be 12 hours.

Tired of having my sunday partner show up to work hung over then want to go home. Must be nice to still live with mommy and daddy and not care if you lose your hours for that day.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm aware of multiple places that have a 24 hour rule.  They understand that people might still have a lone drink closer than that but it makes it harder to show up still hung over.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 20, 2012)

I think 12 hours is ridiculous. If I work 6a to 6p, and the same the next day, by that policy I could get in trouble for having a beer or glass of wine with dinner. We officially have an 8 hour policy. We also have a well rested policy that would cover hangovers. If anyone suspects a partner of being under the influence at all, call a sup and they take them over to the PD's side of our building and have them do a breathalyzer. Any refusal to take a breathalyzer is an automatic termination. Same for drug testing.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't help but think that many of these policies were put in place as a reaction or perhaps over reaction to a person who did something really stupid.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 20, 2012)

You dont even know how correct you are. But it was long before me, more so in the 'wild west' days of ems if you will.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 20, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Tired of having my sunday partner show up to work hung over then want to go home.


I know people who have shown up to work hungover.  They weren't drunk, just hungover.  big difference.

I've heard stories from back in the day about urban EMTs and FFs working half buzzed, often with alcohol in one of the ambulance compartments.  scary stuff.

24 hours is over kill.  even 12 hours can be a lot.  6-8 hours sounds like a good number, assuming you didn't get completely hammered the night before.  

It takes 1 hrs to get one drink processed and removed from your body.  so if you have 6 beers with the guys, in 6 hours you should be good.  if you have 12 beers with the guys, 12 hours you should be good.  if you finish a 30 pack by your self, you should probably call out sick for your next shift.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 20, 2012)

8 hours is the policy. 

I don't really drink if I work the next. Maybe one of two beers with dinner but that's it.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 20, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> I think 12 hours is ridiculous. If I work 6a to 6p, and the same the next day, by that policy I could get in trouble for having a beer or glass of wine with dinner. We officially have an 8 hour policy. We also have a well rested policy that would cover hangovers. If anyone suspects a partner of being under the influence at all, call a sup and they take them over to the PD's side of our building and have them do a breathalyzer. Any refusal to take a breathalyzer is an automatic termination. Same for drug testing.



That's pretty much our policy.



DrParasite said:


> I know people who have shown up to work hungover.  They weren't drunk, just hungover.  big difference.
> 
> I've heard stories from back in the day about urban EMTs and FFs working half buzzed, often with alcohol in one of the ambulance compartments.  scary stuff.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of that except the first part. Legally, you're fine to work with a hangover (presuming it's _just_ a hangover and you didn't wake up still drunk). But if you're super hungover you shouldn't be working, for the same reasons you shouldn't work if you're sick. If you feel like crap you aren't going to have harder time paying attention and thinking quickly, which are allegedly qualities valued in EMS.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 20, 2012)

As far as I am aware we don't have a policy requiring a certain amount of time between last drink and when you show up for work. We do have policies outlining what happens if you are found to have a BAC over 0.0. As long as it is under .019 nothing happens, over .04 it is automatic termination. Between that there are various punishments and mandatory counseling/tests etc.


----------



## Lozenger19 (Jan 20, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I am aware of many services with the 8 hour rule.  The problem is many drink heavy right up to the 8 hour mark then show up at work maybe sober but obviously not mentally fit for work.  I send those people home immediately with the real possibility they will be fired.  My safety as well as patient safety is more important than their good time.



I mentioned earlier that our policy at work is 8 hours. 

They are thinking of changing it to 24 hours (t-total) because of patient safety


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 21, 2012)

Honestly, I don't have a clue if there is a time frame specified in the policy at my work.  I rarely drink to begin with, but if I do choose to have a drink, it is absolutely NOT on the day before shift.  That way, it is always a non-issue.


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 21, 2012)

I honestly don't have a clue, I've been told 8 and I've been told 12. On the rare occasion that I actually do drink when I have to work the next day I usually stop well outside of the 12 hour mark. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Jan 21, 2012)

24hrs is a little much.

If i have 4  beers at 1900. I will be fine at 1900 the next day.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 21, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> 24hrs is a little much.
> 
> If i have 4  beers at 1900. I will be fine at 1900 the next day.


if you have 4 beers at 1900, you should be fine by 0700 the next day.


----------

